# My wife would like to have me make beads out of my scraps.



## Alan Sweet (Feb 14, 2014)

I tried making a couple different contraptions to turn the wood scraps. Like rock tumblers. Lots of dust, not happy with results, takes forever, noisey,...

Any suggestions...


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 14, 2014)

For round beads PSI makes a bead mandrel.


----------



## tocws2002 (Feb 14, 2014)

Go on lumberjocks and search for "Scraps to Beads" or "Woody Wood Wacker" or "Wooden Beads"...there are several projects where people have made their own tumbler. I haven't made one yet but thought it would be a good project to use up scrap, especially if you glue up different colors and species, it would make for some interesting looking beads. The pieces could be drilled before being sent into the tumbler. In reading the info about them they seem to be loud, but are something you may be able to start and walk away from while the beads are being sanded.

-jason


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 6, 2014)

Your question made me think of an electric potato peeler I saw many years ago -- basically a bowl with spinning carborundum bottom and walls. It sandpapered the spuds as opposed to actually peeling them. Seems they are still made, but quite expensive ... LINK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 6, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Your question made me think of an electric potato peeler I saw many years ago -- basically a bowl with spinning carborundum bottom and walls. It sandpapered the spuds as opposed to actually peeling them. Seems they are still made, but quite expensive ... LINK



"Many years ago" - like when I was in Basic Training? That's where I saw one. And yes, it was like 10 grit sandpaper lining a drum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 6, 2014)

I think Ruth Niles sells a bead mandrel for turning them... I've never used one, but I think I remember seeing one somewhere on the net.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ken, I remember those very well from basic. Had one in back of the mess hall and we dumped a sack of spuds in and watch them go from nice potato th little balls.

Ray


----------

